# Programm nicht auf Handy installierbar (Zertifikatfehler)



## cui23 (24. Dez 2009)

Hallo!

Ich versuche nun schon seit 2 Stunden mein kleines Beispielprogramm zum Einstieg in JavaME, welches im Emulator unter Netbeans 6.7 auch wunderbar läuft, auf mein Nokia N82 (Symbian S60) zu installieren.

Dummerweise kriege ich immer folgende Fehldermeldung:

```
Zertifikatfehler. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Programmlieferanten.
```
Aber ich habe doch gesagt "Fortfahren", als mich das Handy gefragt hat ob ich dem Programm wirklich vertraue..
Außerdem habe ich in den Sicherheitseinstellungen "Online-Zertf.-Prf" auf "aus" gestellt und alle Programme installieren angewählt.

Weiterhin habe ich es bereits mit dem signieren von der jar/jad Datei (habe beides ausprobiert zu installieren) probiert aber hat mich auch nicht weitergebracht.

Bringen tut es aber alles nichts. Weiß wer mehr?

lg,
cui.


----------



## cui23 (27. Dez 2009)

Also, habe inzwischen herausgefunden, dass das Problem wohl irgendwie damit zusammenhängen muss, das mein Programm Dateisystem Operationen ausführen will, genauer gesagt soll es den Verzeichnisbaum anzeigen.
Das Beispiel Hello-World-MIDLet von Netbeans läuft dagegen einwandfrei.

Was ich probiert habe ist außerdem bei required API-Permissions javax.microedition.io.Connector.file.read und javax.microedition.io.Connector.file.write zu setzen, aber der Fehler bleibt derselbe.

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## cui23 (31. Dez 2009)

Alles klar, habe das Problem schlussendlich nun lösen können.
Der Fehler war, dass ich die Klasse com.sun.*.io.File importiert hatte und verwenden wollte, was wohl nicht geht.

lg,
cui


----------



## Noctarius (31. Dez 2009)

Packages außerhalb von java oder javax (die in den Standard-Runtimes mitgeliefert werden) sollte man auch nicht benutzen. Z.B.com.sun.* oder sun.*, da diese nur unter Sun-VMs existieren und auch da nicht gesagt ist, dass diese von Version zu Version weiterbestehen müssen.

Es sind im Prinzip die Backends der Interfaces aus der normalen Java-API die Sun direkt mitgibt.


----------

